# New aquarium thread



## locolobo

Haven't seen many recent aquarium threads So I thought I would start another.
I have had aquariums for most of my adult life. My present tank is a 55 gal std which I have had for 22 years. Started it out as saltwater. Got my water and decorations from the beach. Found out you do not want to use beach sand with an underground (gravel) filter. After I figured that one out I set about getting fish. Croaker, piggies, shrimp ( they didn't last long) mud minnows, small black drum, Even had a ribbon fish. The small flounder was the one that intrigued me the most. About 6" long but man could he eat some shrimp.
The tank is fresh now and has been for about 18 years. I have a school of Danios, couple angels, some neons, a chinese algae eater and a couple african cichlids. They are not causing trouble now as they are small but I may have to do something with them as they get bigger.
I am in the process of planting the tank as I have always liked that look.
So let's hear from some more of you aquarium folks.


----------



## BrandonH

Don't have many good pics on my phone, but will take some this evening after work. I got my 5th aquarium setup two days ago. I have a 93 gallon custom built tank, 48 gallon, 35 gallon, 7 gallon, and a 5 gallon. The 7 gallon is the fluva edge I just set up and will be my first planted tank. I will be stocking it with Cherry Red Shrimp...have 50 ordered already. My big tank was an all African Cichlid tank, but due to a power outage and plumbing malfunction while out of town I lost nearly all the fish. I would like to get a nice reef tank going, but know little to nothing about saltwater. I also don't have room for another tank, however I have entertained the idea of busting into a wall and making a built in tank.

I also have a 2500 gallon Koi pond in the backyard.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## locolobo

*plants?*

Brandon, or anyone, I am getting started on planting my tank. Have always wanted live plants as the plastics looked.....fake. I have purchased a 48" T-5 twin tube fixture (not HO) and added Seachem fluorite to the substrate. I have 4 plants at the moment, I bought an Anubias Nana and Java fern from Petco (I know. Not the best place but most convenient ). The Nana was a small one and while attempting to attach it to rocks the rhizome broke into 3 pieces. So I now have 3 little Nanas and a little java fern. The Nanas seem to be growing some (been 3 weeks) but the fern is shrivelling @ the top and hasn't grown. But it has greened up some. They are slow growing so maybe I'mjust anxious. Will be placing an on-line order for a few more soon, that maybe will grow faster.


----------



## Muddskipper

I have a new 44 gal ready to go...but figured out the lighting is not what I want for a saltwater.....my neighbor down the street has a bunch of new baby cichlids that I could have and watch grow.....

But watching the Mahi thread has me leaning back to saltwater......just can't decided


----------



## locolobo

If you are planning a reef/coral tank the brighter lights are needed but I had mine set up with natives many moons ago. Piggies, croakers,shad, whatever would fit. Even had a small flounder for a while. Would even go seining in the surf or Brazos @ the mouth just to see what I would come up with. Plastic coral and the flourescent light that came with the tank. Looked good and I never lost a fish due to lighting conditions. Got my water from the beach.


----------



## Tholchak

I currently have a small 10 gallon Cichlid tank that I am wanting to upgrade. The fish I have are getting rather large and dont show any sign of slowing down. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to get a nice tank/cabinet combo?


----------



## fishingcacher

Tholchak said:


> I currently have a small 10 gallon Cichlid tank that I am wanting to upgrade. The fish I have are getting rather large and dont show any sign of slowing down. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to get a nice tank/cabinet combo?


This place.

http://www.thefishgallery.com/houston


----------



## BrandonH

fishingcacher said:


> This place.
> 
> http://www.thefishgallery.com/houston


I second this, but be warned they don't sell junk and the price reflects it. My second choice would be Aquarium World on 290. Now if you want a real bargain and still better quality than Petsmart/Petco I recommend Fishland located at Eldredge & Westheimer.


----------



## Muddskipper

That guy at aquarium world is a bu tthole.....can't stand him and refuse to pay him money so I can feel like I'm wasting his time

There is a wholesale tank maker in pasendena.... I will see if I can get his number....

He makes the matching cabinets too


----------



## BrandonH

Muddskipper said:


> That guy at aquarium world is a bu tthole....


I agree with this, but I admit they do get some of my money. I can spend hours in a quality fish store.


----------



## Muddskipper

Muddskipper said:


> ?.....
> 
> There is a wholesale tank maker in pasendena.... I will see if I can get his number....
> 
> He makes the matching cabinets too


This guy is no longer in the biz....

Acrylic is the new thing especially if your tank is medium to big

Watch eBay and Craigslist for a tank that is local and only a few years old....that where you find your deals


----------



## tngbmt

lost a few pond fish to the last freeze .. heater failed. had to house the pond fish in my regular aquarium. they eat like hogs and being over crowded, the bio filter **** every week. got a new 55 gal at petco for $1 a gallon last month .. cheap starters
built a 9 cinder blocks stand with two 8" pine 8' cut in half
added a $40 filter .. my backup tank for the japanese koi

started it up using some filter media from the pond filter to start the microbes.
added two 3" clown knife fish 
a few crawfish to clean the bottom.

going to keep mud minnow for bait ..


----------



## Tholchak

That would be awesome if you could get me that info. I work out of Pasadena so that would be perfect


----------



## locolobo

Craigslist could be a good place but check everything out before you actually try to set it up. Fill up the tank beforehand, preferrably outside to make sure it does not leak. Any pumps plug them in and make sure they pump air/water. Check for corrosion on light fixtures. Factor all that in when you make an offfer.


----------



## bigdaddyflo

I have had numerous aquariums in my home (from 150 gallons down to 3-1/2 gallons) for over 20 years, but I have reduced the number from 6 to 3. Just so you are aware, cichlids will move gravel and sand from the bottom of the tank and will uproot any and all plant that are down there. Planted tanks are beautiful when done correctly, but really should not have cichlids in them - fish are curious as to what plants taste like, and will nibble on all the plants sooner or later. If they like the way it taste, you just bought some expensive fish food. Community type fish are great in a planted tank and don't do the damage cichlids do to the plants or substrate.
Anubis are slow growing and I have had moderate success with them in the cichlids tanks as long as they are not in the gravel/sand. They can be attached to wood or porous rock (with black thread) and will do good. Ferns done the same way are good too, but the cichlids eventually nibble them to pieces.


----------



## mredman1

*Fish*

It is interesting you are mixing neons with African cichlids. Neons come from soft, acidic water and the African cichlids originate from hard, alkaline water. Most African cichlids are very aggressive but there are a few tamer species like the lemon yellows.

Mike



locolobo said:


> Haven't seen many recent aquarium threads So I thought I would start another.
> I have had aquariums for most of my adult life. My present tank is a 55 gal std which I have had for 22 years. Started it out as saltwater. Got my water and decorations from the beach. Found out you do not want to use beach sand with an underground (gravel) filter. After I figured that one out I set about getting fish. Croaker, piggies, shrimp ( they didn't last long) mud minnows, small black drum, Even had a ribbon fish. The small flounder was the one that intrigued me the most. About 6" long but man could he eat some shrimp.
> The tank is fresh now and has been for about 18 years. I have a school of Danios, couple angels, some neons, a chinese algae eater and a couple african cichlids. They are not causing trouble now as they are small but I may have to do something with them as they get bigger.
> I am in the process of planting the tank as I have always liked that look.
> So let's hear from some more of you aquarium folks.


----------



## mredman1

*Acrylic versus glass*

Acrylic is lighter and cheaper than glass but it is very prone to scratching. Coralline algae is calcerous so I would never buy another acrylic aquarium for a reef tank.

Mike


----------



## Bigj

I have a 55 freshwater tank has South American Ciclids Oscars also have African Ciclids in there also thats post to be a NO NO .. But there getting along great


----------



## locolobo

Redman, the tank was set up using well water. Never tested for hardness but I'm guessing it is moderately hard due to medium spotting when water drops dry out. The neons were in the tank first, in a school of 25(love their synchronized swimming)have been there for over a year and their numbers are dwindling (now less than 5). The cichlids are Labs (one yellow and one blue, shaped same, different colors) and are relatively small @ about 2-2.5" and have been introduced recently. Only predation/harassment I have witnessed has been directed toward the nerite snails I added a couple weeks ago to help with algae. Cichlids think they are tasty! I've 4 left out of 15. Wanting to give the cichlids away to a good home if anyone wants them. Beautiful fish. Just not compatible with what I'm tryimg to do with the aquarium now.

PS Glad to see the thread still going.


----------



## Night Trout

This thread has gone dead so I figured if give it a kick start. Here is a pic of my tank a few months ago. My little helper was quite pleased to help me work on it.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom

I've grown up my entire life with an aquarium. By no means an expert, but enjoy learning about the different fish and seeing them grow. This is my 55 gallon tank. I got it 3 years ago off craigslist from and older woman for a heck of a deal. I would look on Craigslist as you can find a good deal from time to time.

I'd love a saltwater tank but I know I don't have the time to keep it up. What's your most interesting fish you have? I recently bought an "Upside down catfish" definitely unique. Also have 4 snails in the aquarium which are pretty cool. Coolest one is red parrot fish.

I like using Aqua Zoo in clear lake off El Dorado. Family owned, very helpful, good selection.


----------



## puretexn

I had to reboot my 185g after an aiptasia infestation. It's at 4 months now and slowly adding corals.


----------



## Night Trout

We have a feather fin catfish and he is our most unique fish. I mostly have African cichlids and the frontosa is my favorite. Loos like a little sheepshead. I just lost a red shoulder peacock and a male kenyi a few days ago. I have not been doing all my maintenance like I should and I paid the price. I am hoping to get a really large tank in the next year or so. Might just have to build one due to price.


----------



## NaClH2O

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I like using Aqua Zoo in clear lake off El Dorado. Family owned, very helpful, good selection.


Aqua Zoo is a great place.

I own 4 aquariums - a 55 gallon and three 6.5 gallon bookshelf tanks. Two of the bookshelf tanks are fishless right now, though. The 55 gallon is a live planted tetra tank. The last bookshelf one has Endler's Livebearers in it. Very cool, personable fish. The males are very colorful, too. My most interesting fish are either my Congo Tetras or my longfin albino bristlenose pleco.

I attached a few pictures of the 55 gallon that I found on my phone. It's a lot more filled in with plants than this picture shows, but it gives you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## locolobo

Since I started this months ago I guess It's time I revisited. Just had a major fiasco with my tank. I had a couple of African cichlids I have been trying to get rid of for several months. then they had babies. So now I had 7 to give away. Finally found someone who would take them. To catch them in a 55 gal tank fairly heavily planted I had to bring the water level down to about 6 inches and also did some major plant trimming, taking out the rock pile and driftwood. On re-filling the tank, fish started dying. Now I am on well water but use a chlorinator about once every 6 months to (shock the system) get buildup in the pipes out. Unbeknownst to me the Little Lady had turned it on the day before. I am lucky in that I still have 2 green cories and some snails left. Lost angel fish, 5 zebra danios, a giant chinese algae eater about 6 yrs old and a couple otos. The plants took a hit also. Waiting to see how hard. Will be getting more danios, 3-4 otocinculus and the cories need new tankmates.. Am thinking about a school of cardinal tetras and maybe some Amano shrimp. What do y'all think?


----------



## locolobo

The UH-Oh happened the day before Christmas and now the plants are starting to get their color back. I don't think the chlorine content of the water was very high as I never noticed a smell but it was enough to kill the smaller and older fish. Mrs. Lobo and 2 daughters went to Petsfart today while I was sleeping (workin nights) and when I woke up there was about 25 new fish in the tank. Guppies, platties, tetras and rainbows as far as I can tell. They wouldn't stand still long enough for me to count or ID them all. I'd bet they spent $50 in fish. And to think, The missus used to b(t<h whenever I spent more than 20 bucks @ the pet store. Will never be able to figure women out!


----------



## NaClH2O

It doesn't take much chlorine to kill fish. I'd advise using a dechlorinator every time you add water. Prime is a good quality dechlorinator. It's expensive, but it's concentrated so a bottle will last a long time. If you don't have any chlorine in your water, the Prime won't hurt anything.


----------



## TexanBrewer

<snip>

Didn't read all the way through before posting.

Looks good!

Scott


----------



## Cavjock22

Tholchak said:


> I currently have a small 10 gallon Cichlid tank that I am wanting to upgrade. The fish I have are getting rather large and dont show any sign of slowing down. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to get a nice tank/cabinet combo?


I have a very nice 37 gal tall with custom wood top. Also includes an LED light. PM me if your interested. I upgraded and need to get it out if my garage..


----------

